# Christmas Dinner



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

What are you cooking for Christmas dinners main course?

We will do are usual, standing rib roast.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Whole bone-in ham glazed with cloves,pineapple and brown sugar in a baking bag to make it unbelievably juicy!
Sweet potatoes and as long as we have those two, I am good to go!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Turkey


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Smoked turkey, mashed taters, and salad


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My wife does our family Christmas on Christmas eve and she does a standing rib roast. Christmas day will be fewer people and she is going to do a large roasted chicken from a local farm.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

We made 30 Rouladen last week.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Lightfoot said:


> We made 30 Rouladen last week.


I had to look that one up. Looks delish


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

jeffm said:


> I had to look that one up. Looks delish


I was going to look it up too, what is it?


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Blaze said:


> I was going to look it up too, what is it?


https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/beef-rouladen/


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Thx Jeff, they do look good. Never had them!


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

German food. My mom is from a little town near Breman. It's been xmas dinner for decades.

Rolled London broil with bacon, onions, salt and pepper. The pickle is verboten.

Edit...I just looked at the link. Prep time 20 minutes....laugh, cough, sputter. Start to finish our 30 took my wife and I 7 hours.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Will be going to the daughters house. I hope they will be having a ham (pork) in honor of the birth of Jesus (a Jew).


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Petronius: 

I find your above posted comment very distasteful, inconsiderate, and rude. I don't think that comment is necessary at all. As you can see the thread stopped after your comment, it would have been a nice thread to continue had you not made the statement disrespecting many people.
I for one would find it interesting to see what different people eat as a special holiday meal with their families, yours included. You could have simply posted what you and your family are going to enjoy as a family at the holiday. The reason you may have that meal, in this circumstance, is not needed.
I post this message because I feel that if you have something good to say, say it, if not don't say it. I really is unnecessary to insult so many people, I hope that was not your intent, but I feared it may have been.
If I am wrong, I will apologize to you. If not please accept this as constructive criticism.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

Blaze said:


> Petronius:
> 
> I find your above posted comment very distasteful, inconsiderate, and rude. I don't think that comment is necessary at all. As you can see the thread stopped after your comment, it would have been a nice thread to continue had you not made the statement disrespecting many people.
> I for one would find it interesting to see what different people eat as a special holiday meal with their families, yours included. You could have simply posted what you and your family are going to enjoy as a family at the holiday. The reason you may have that meal, in this circumstance, is not needed.
> ...


I concur. I rarely come to MS forums anymore, and the tone of Petronius comment, which I also saw from other posters in the past plays a large part in why.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Not unusual for many to mix different cultures just for the sake of good food.
No intent to disparage anyone's traditions.
There have been many a Christmas or New Years day morning we've had a big batch of Latkes or Nova Lox (Jewish), pancakes, crepes, and fried Spam or roasted Kielbasa for breakfast. (Gentile). And yes, either apple sauce or sour cream goes with the Latkes.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Blaze said:


> Petronius:
> 
> I find your above posted comment very distasteful, inconsiderate, and rude. I don't think that comment is necessary at all. As you can see the thread stopped after your comment, it would have been a nice thread to continue had you not made the statement disrespecting many people.
> I for one would find it interesting to see what different people eat as a special holiday meal with their families, yours included. You could have simply posted what you and your family are going to enjoy as a family at the holiday. The reason you may have that meal, in this circumstance, is not needed.
> ...





Blaze said:


> Petronius:
> 
> I find your above posted comment very distasteful, inconsiderate, and rude. I don't think that comment is necessary at all. As you can see the thread stopped after your comment, it would have been a nice thread to continue had you not made the statement disrespecting many people.
> I for one would find it interesting to see what different people eat as a special holiday meal with their families, yours included. You could have simply posted what you and your family are going to enjoy as a family at the holiday. The reason you may have that meal, in this circumstance, is not needed.
> ...


 I am wondering (Not in a combative way) what you found so objectionable. The fact that Jesus was Jewish? the fact that they are going to have ham for their meal? In every thing in life there are ironies and we must at least accept them if not give them some extra thought.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Following the long standing tradition set by my MIL, my wife made a valiant attempt (against my wishes) to make lutefisk for Christmas a few months after we were married. Man, am I glad she gave that up on her own after that first year. Now its turkey following a big, fat, standing rib roast on Christmas eve. I always have dibbies on the bones. FM


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Smoked standing rib roast with homemade horseradish sauce, grilled brussels sprouts w/maple glaze, baked spaghetti squash, cucumber salad, all served with a stein of ice-cold Frankenmuth Brown Hound Dunkel (the young-uns get Frankenmuth Root Bier).


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

I still like the traditional foods.
Roasted turkey.
Baked ham.
All the typical side dishes and desserts.
Simple stuff.
But I’m always open to the untraditional too.
No matter what, holiday leftovers are a bonus for the next few days!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I just put the wild turkey in the oven. My grandson wanted to know when we were going to have wild turkey so he knew when to come home from MN to have some. I always cook my plucked turkeys in a bag a day or two prior to being served. Done that way you can squeeze the juice out of the breast. After they are cooled I bone off the breast and cut it cross grain as it is easier to chew. After carving I put a little juice with it so it remains moist when it is warmed up.

The carcass will be steamed and the rest of the meat will go to make turkey vegetable soup.

Some holiday I need to make my grand mothers liver dumplings. They are time consuming to make as it takes two days to complete. My boys love it.

Some one else will be bringing ham for our feast. Gladly there will not be 30+ like there was for Thanksgiving, probably only 20.

EDIT 8 pm The turkey is carved and in the fridge. Not much meat on the jake I shot last spring. It was the first jake I shot in quite a few years. It only weighed 8 lbs. when I put it in the oven. I almost over cooked it as the breast was so small. Not like roasting a butterball.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

What about desserts?
What’s your favorites, if any?
There again, I’m not picky.
Pretty much any baked goods or a good piece of fruit pie.
Fresh cinnamon rolls are hard to beat with coffee on Christmas morning.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

This year bone in Ribeyes, King crab legs and jumbo shrimp cocktail. Celebrating on Christmas Eve. Merry Christmas to all.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Pizza and beer hitting bells and darkhorse with the girlfriend tomorrow.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

zzcop302 said:


> What about desserts?
> What’s your favorites, if any?
> There again, I’m not picky.
> Pretty much any baked goods or a good piece of fruit pie.
> Fresh cinnamon rolls are hard to beat with coffee on Christmas morning.


The Mrs. always has dessert but I never have enough room for it until at least the 26th. FM


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

plugger said:


> I am wondering (Not in a combative way) what you found so objectionable. The fact that Jesus was Jewish? the fact that they are going to have ham for their meal? In every thing in life there are ironies and we must at least accept them if not give them some extra thought.


*Religious restrictions on the consumption of pork*

*Religious restrictions on the consumption of pork* are common particularly in the Middle East amongst Jews and Muslims. Swine were prohibited in ancient Syria[1] and Phoenicia,[2] and the pig and its flesh represented a taboo observed, Strabo noted, at Comana in Pontus.[3] A lost poem of Hermesianax, reported centuries later by the traveller Pausanias, reported an etiological myth of Attis destroyed by a supernatural boar to account for the fact that "in consequence of these events the Galatians who inhabit Pessinous do not touch pork".[4]Concerning Abrahamic religions, clear restrictions exist in Jewish dietary laws (Kashrut) and in Islamic dietary laws (Halal).

Although Christianity is also an Abrahamic religion, most of its adherents are permitted to consume pork – justified by Peter's vision of a sheet with animals and several verses of the New Testament which guides Christians with the Good News of the Gospels. Since Christianity lost most of its roots from Judaism, Christians are not bound to some restrictions of Mosaic Law. However, Seventh-day Adventistsconsider pork taboo, along with other foods forbidden by Jewish law. The Eritrean Orthodox Church and the Ethiopian Orthodox Church[5] do not permit pork consumption.



*Contents*

*Sir, sorry for caps...don't know how to end it. It's not what was listed as having for dinner, it was the Tone, in which he was explaining why....it seemed to me as an insult, as Jewish people don't eat pork.*
*Generally speaking your not going to say you are eating something, that is not consumed by a religion, and state you are eating it in honor of them.*
*I know lots of ppl eat pork for meals, no problem but if you are consuming it in honor of them you shouldn't consume it. It seems like a slap in the face.*
*I am not Jewish, or a Jew, as was stated, but I felt it was an insult to Jewish people.*
*Perhaps I am wrong, but that is how I read it, and like I said, I am not Jewish.*

*Like i said in my post, if I misinterpreted the post I will apologize.*

*But I have not heard a word, you are the only person to question my post. *

*I have nothing against petronious at all, it is not personal....I just took the post as distasteful. Am I only one of many to read that "tone" in the post? Perhaps.*


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Maybe an honest clarification is needed by the originator of the post.

If I posted a comment that was ambiguos in nature or subject to misinterpratation. I would prefer it be brought to my attention for clarification. I do not wish to offend anyone, and prefer not to participate in threads where that happens on a regular basis. Ie; political topics, or religious topics. I respect your right to disagree, and be different.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Venison backstrap gravy.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Well my daughter had a reconstructive jaw surgery a week ago and she is still wired shut. My son had his wisdom teeth removed 3 days ago. We are going with a crab bisque this year. I will probably make some shrimp scampi for those of us in the family that can chew. I needed the shrimp shells to go with the crab shells to make the seafood stock. 

Probably make some homemade bread to go with the soup.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

We will have all kinds of different choices and too much of everything.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

We ate eel for breakfast, curried pheasant for lunch,, and will have Zabaglione for dessert tonight.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Blaze said:


> Maybe an honest clarification is needed by the originator of the post.
> 
> If I posted a comment that was ambiguos in nature or subject to misinterpratation. I would prefer it be brought to my attention for clarification. I do not wish to offend anyone, and prefer not to participate in threads where that happens on a regular basis. Ie; political topics, or religious topics. I respect your right to disagree, and be different.


I just went back and looked at the post, I screwed it up.

I was hoping they would have ham because I don't care for turkey. They usually have both. It would not occur to them to have anything else. They are somewhat religious, so I find it ironic that they serve ham on Christmas and Easter, given the background of Jesus. I have brought it to their attention and it goes right over their head. I follow the 7 laws of Noah, so none of that applies to me.
My Jewish friends laugh at us Gentiles for eating pork when celebrating the birth and death of Jesus.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Petronius said:


> My Jewish friends laugh at us Gentiles for eating pork when celebrating the birth and death of Jesus.


Probably because they are unaware that the Old Testament dietary laws were dissolved in the New Testament regarding pork consumption and other foods that had been off limits in the OT.
I can’t recall what part of the NT it’s found, but if memory serves me, it was due to a vision the disciple Peter had.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Gamekeeper said:


> We ate eel for breakfast, curried pheasant for lunch,, and will have Zabaglione for dessert tonight.


Wow. Eel huh? Interesting. How was it made? Where do you get it?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

At the Asian market, my SIL is Japanese. He showed up with it.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Gamekeeper said:


> At the Asian market, my SIL is Japanese. He showed up with it.


Broiled eel is good, just like fish.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

zzcop302 said:


> Probably because they are unaware that the Old Testament dietary laws were dissolved in the New Testament regarding pork consumption and other foods that had been off limits in the OT.
> I can’t recall what part of the NT it’s found, but if memory serves me, it was due to a vision the disciple Peter had.


Except Jesus was a Jew. Born a Jew and died a Jew. All of that other stuff came later and was for the gentiles.


----------

